# Synkro Motive Controller



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I'm still using mine. My bug has been getting fitted with custom battery boxes and being re-fitted with all the electric components. It's been slow because of surgery and holidays and harvest. I plan on continuing the Synkromotive saga and the AC charger as well as the Synkromotive charge system. To date there has been no failure that I'm aware of that has plagued the Synkromotive controller. It's an excellent controller and even being air cooled none have failed due to over heating. Not even to the point of cutting back due to over heating and I live in a place that sees lots of over 100 degree summer days. You should have received an email from Synkromotive today.

Pete 

Pm me and I can help


----------



## jeffcoat (Apr 16, 2012)

We have two of them in our vehicles and have had great results with them. Although they are not as powerful as a Zilla 1K, Soliton 1 or DCP Raptor, they are efficient, reliable, and safe. Installation and setup is a breeze, especially with not needing water cooling. Although its peak power is not as high as I would like (with a 156v system, we rarely can draw over 600A, even for a second), it has proven to be a soid controller.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Jeff

What are your projects? I'd love to see them. 

Pete


----------



## diamond (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you Pete and Jeff my doubt is almost gone


----------



## diamond (Feb 23, 2014)

I am not waiting for more power because it is a little bit smaller then a Miles Electric ZX40S I want it only 6 or 7 mph faster it speed now until 47mph 
Thank you Pete and Jeff my doubt is almost gone


----------



## kickngas (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Synkromotive controller in my Bug conversion and it has been absolutely trouble free for over a year and a half and 11,000 miles. I am running a 141 volt 100aH Thundersky pack that was second hand with some life left in them. Overall, I have had experience with three conversions using Synkromotive and know of another one locally as well. To my knowledge, there have been no failures. Great controller.

Here is my Bug
Here are the other conversions


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

My Synkromotive is working fine. I've had it for 3 years and around 20k miles now, and I think it's the only part of my car that I have NOT had a problem with...  I too like it's air cooled simplicity, plenty of power and ease of use.


----------



## jeffcoat (Apr 16, 2012)

Our projects are a 1991 Toyota MR2 (156V LiFePO4) and a 2001 Ford Ranger which was 96V lead acid but is actively being converted to 120V Lithium (Leaf modules). To find out more, visit www.kickngas.org


----------



## kickngas (Feb 3, 2011)

@Jeffcoat, you need to update that Blog!


----------



## Semper Vivus (Apr 13, 2011)

jeffcoat said:


> We have two of them in our vehicles and have had great results with them. Although they are not as powerful as a Zilla 1K, Soliton 1 or DCP Raptor, they are efficient, reliable, and safe. Installation and setup is a breeze, especially with not needing water cooling. Although its peak power is not as high as I would like (with a 156v system, we rarely can draw over 600A, even for a second), it has proven to be a soid controller.


I thought it can deliver 900A peak in the newest version? Is there a kind of power limitation?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

They can and do. The controller can't pull 900 amps if the batteries can't deliver it to the controller. Many battery setups can't pull 900 amps. You need your batteries setup to so they can deliver the amperage. But even then the time spent at the max amps will be minimal due to the fact that the car no longer needs full amperage to maintain the speed.


----------



## Semper Vivus (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Pete,

But for motor current it shall also be possible if battery current is limited, i.e. 400A battery and 900A motor limit?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What are the settings on the controller?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Below is from Synkromotive. 



> Motor current can rise to 900 amps in ¼ second.
> 
> Motor current is limited if:
> - Battery current rises to BATTERY CURRENT LIMIT (for example 600a)
> ...


----------



## Semper Vivus (Apr 13, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Below is from Synkromotive.


Thank you!
I haven't any settings on the controller yet. Just thought about buying it and plan for about 550A battery limit and 900A motor limit. So as I understand it should be no problem to accelerate with 900A motor current.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Did you see these videos yet?


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

diamond said:


> I am curious is anybody still using the Synkro Motive Controller?
> I doubt even to purchase this I would rather not have water cooling or oil cooling.
> Is it still a good choice? I read after 2012 no longer news
> Have movie Peter mcwade also seen 3 times (2012) and then it stopped.
> Does anyone have advice?


Hey Diamond,
I'm running a Synkromotive in Dallas on my daily driver and its been working great. I switched to it last spring, so it ran thru the summer heat and didn't have any cut back issues. I'm still running it now, although I'll stop for Jan-Feb because it will be a bit chilly in the convertible during that time of the year.
I have the motor current on mine set to 650A since that was the max on my motor's characterization chart. At that amp rate, I can break the wheels loose in 1st gear.
I like it because its small, does NOT need liquid cooling so no expense/room used for that. It can accept a PB-6, TPS or Hall Effect throttle and the config s/w was a breeze to setup and use. Its also well priced (IMHO).
I've already picked up another for my 2nd conversion, so a repeat customer here.


----------

